#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد تغذیه lcd samsung   m: la26r71ba

## کورش 5

*با عرض سلام و ادب خدمت آقای مهندس صابری
برد تغذیه ال سی دی سامسونگ به شماره شاسی : BN4400 - 156A   مدل تلویزیون:LA26R71BA
خدمتان هست؟ در صورت موجود بودن قیمت آن را ممنون میشوم هم بفرماید     با تشکر

*

----------

*abady*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> *با عرض سلام و ادب خدمت آقای مهندس صابری
> برد تغذیه ال سی دی سامسونگ به شماره شاسی : BN4400 - 156A   مدل تلویزیون:LA26R71BA
> خدمتان هست؟ در صورت موجود بودن قیمت آن را ممنون میشوم هم بفرماید     با تشکر
> 
> *


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست من. ارادتمند
فکر میکنم باشه. فردا خبرش را میدم.

----------

*abady*,*باباخاني*,*کورش 5*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام. برد موجوده.
پیام خصوصی لطفا

----------

